# Looking for a Standard/Miniature poodle breeder in Southern California



## cdcdm1986 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi there, I'm looking for a standard or miniature poodle breeder in Southern California. I'm located in Orange County, but would not mind driving far to San Diego or Riverside. I have emailed a couple of breeders (e.g. Summermist, B-poodle, and Rendezvous Poodles etc.) last week, but did not hear from any of them. Has poodle been high in demand these days and so hard to get? Should I wait or should I contact more breeders (like 10+ or even more)? Also, any recommendations on reputable breeders in this area? I don't care too much about color. Health/Genetic tests is top 1 on my list.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Here is a list of breeders being compiled. Look thru the Resource area, particularly for Health Testing info. When you get to the Breeder section, look thru the Breed Clubs and Multi State listings also. 

Conscientious, quality breeders normally have a wait list and with pandemic puppy seekers, as reported by many newer members, that wait is likely to be extended even longer. Also be prepared to travel to find your healthy, well bred pup, from health tested parents. 

It's worth the effort and the wait, like having insurance on your next many, many, years with a poodle companion. 


*  🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩  *
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...







www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Margo Tanenbaum (May 27, 2020)

cdcdm1986 said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for a standard or miniature poodle breeder in Southern California. I'm located in Orange County, but would not mind driving far to San Diego or Riverside. I have emailed a couple of breeders (e.g. Summermist, B-poodle, and Rendezvous Poodles etc.) last week, but did not hear from any of them. Has poodle been high in demand these days and so hard to get? Should I wait or should I contact more breeders (like 10+ or even more)? Also, any recommendations on reputable breeders in this area? I don't care too much about color. Health/Genetic tests is top 1 on my list.


I just got a spoo puppy from Watts Poodles in Ontario. The breeder, Witney, has been excellent and her prices are fair. I don't know when she next expects to have a litter but you could certainly contact her. Please let her know I gave you her name! She doesn't have as fancy a website as many of the breeders but she raises puppies in her house with tons of love, does health and temperament testing, and really keeps you posted on the puppies through Facebook which I really appreciated. She's also on Facebook (you can see the recent litter) Watts Poodles
She responds quickly on Facebook messenger. I have been very satisfied so far (although I have only had the puppy for a week! (LOL). Mini breeders are harder to find--that's actually what I wanted. The few I found (and I was looking all the way to Nevada and Arizona) either didn't have puppies available for a long time OR were crazy expensive (I didn't want to spend $3K on a puppy that I was not planning to show or breed. 
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## K9crazy (Feb 23, 2021)

cdcdm1986 said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for a standard or miniature poodle breeder in Southern California. I'm located in Orange County, but would not mind driving far to San Diego or Riverside. I have emailed a couple of breeders (e.g. Summermist, B-poodle, and Rendezvous Poodles etc.) last week, but did not hear from any of them. Has poodle been high in demand these days and so hard to get? Should I wait or should I contact more breeders (like 10+ or even more)? Also, any recommendations on reputable breeders in this area? I don't care too much about color. Health/Genetic tests is top 1 on my list.


Did you find a breeder and puppy you were happy with? Are you going to be involved in performance events? They are a very smart breed.


----------

